# Apenas



## Guadalupe65

Hola a todos, 
tengo dudas sobre el uso de "apenas" y "só". ¿Debo de traducir habitualmente "apenas" -en portugués- por "sólo" en castellano? Y, entonces, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre uno y otro en portugués si "apenas" también puede significar "só"?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Guadalupe65 said:


> Hola a todos,
> tengo dudas sobre el uso de "apenas" y "só". ¿Debo de traducir habitualmente "apenas" -en portugués- por "sólo" en castellano?


Sí. 



Guadalupe65 said:


> Y, entonces, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre uno y otro en portugués si "apenas" también puede significar "só"?


Bueno, _só_ puede ser adjetivo ("estoy solo"), mientras _apenas_ siempre significa "solamente".

Además de esto no hay mucha diferencia, sino que _apenas_ es un poco más formal.


----------



## Guadalupe65

Y entonces, ¿cómo se traduciría : "apenas me queda tiempo para comer"? porque en castellano hay una gran diferencia entre eso y "sólo me queda tiempo para comer".


----------



## Outsider

"Apenas me queda tiempo para comer" = *Mal* me sobra tempo para comer.
"Sólo me queda tiempo para comer" = *Só/Apenas* me sobra tempo para comer.


----------



## Guadalupe65

Mil gracias Ousider, pero sigo un poco confusa: "um ruído apenas audível" ¿se traduciría en castellano como "un ruido apenas audible"?


----------



## Outsider

Me suena un poco rara la frase portuguesa...


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Outsider said:


> "Apenas me queda tiempo para comer" = *Mal* me sobra tempo para comer.
> "Sólo me queda tiempo para comer" = *Só/Apenas* me sobra tempo para comer.



Em espanhol existe outra opção para primeira frase? Algo como "_malo tengo tiempo para comer_"? 

Gracias en adelanto =P

Até.:


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Em espanhol existe outra opção para primeira frase? Algo como "_malo tengo tiempo para comer_"?
> 
> Gracias en adelanto =P
> 
> Até.:


 
Oi.

Acho que não, Tagarela. Quiçá se usa _mal _em vez de _malo_, mas ainda assim não soa muito natural (para mim pelo menos).

Poderia dizer assim:

_Casi no tengo (no me queda) tiempo para comer._

Ainda estou a procurar um exemplo no que a palavra _apenas_ possa ser usada do mesmo jeito nas duas línguas. 


 
*Edição: *

Do DRAE: _Llegué hace apenas una semana. _

Na verdade, a versão em Espanhol tem o mesmo significado que em Português, vejam: Priberam DRAE 
 
Será uma questão do uso?


 
Abraços.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, às vezes têm o mesmo significado.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> "Apenas me queda tiempo para comer" = *Mal* me sobra tempo para comer.
> "Sólo me queda tiempo para comer" = *Só/Apenas* me sobra tempo para comer.


 
Lupe, notá que en este ejemplo hay una ambigüedad entre los usos de "apenas".

_"Apenas me queda tiempo para comer"_ se puede interpretar también como _"Sólo me queda tiempo para comer"_. Para eliminar la ambigüedad se usa la locución adverbial con "si":

_"Apenas si me queda tiempo para comer"._

¡Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

O puede decirse, en alternativa, "Casi no me queda..." (_Quase não me sobra_ en portugués), como usted ha recordado.


----------



## Guadalupe65

Gracias Giorgio por el matiz. La questión es que ando despistada porque el Aurelio, en su primera acepción da un uso de "apenas" muy parecido al castellano: "A custo, dificilmente, mal",  y da el ejemplo del "ruído apenas audível" y una citade Machado de Asis: "Os nossos filhos apenas vêem seu pai", que en ambos contextos sería  "casi no" en castellano, lo que me aparta de lo que parece ser el uso habitual en portugués, equivalente a "só". Tal vez este uso de "apenas" (en portugués) sea de caracter literario. 

Muchas gracias a todos, algo más claro lo voy teniendo. Y feliz 2009.


----------



## Outsider

Creo que no es un uso muy frecuente de _apenas_ hoy en día. Puede que se hablara más así en otros tiempos.

Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Mangato

Con independencia de que el apenas portugués y español aparezcan en los diccionaros correspondientes con los mismos significados, en el lenguage actual se comportan normalmente como falsos amigos.

El apenas portugués se utiliza con el significado español de *solamente,* mientras que el apenas español significa habitualmente *casi no* o *escasamente*.  *Apenas tengo dinero* es muy diferente a _ *apenas tenho dinheiro* (sólo tengo dinero)_
Es frecuente la traducción incorrecta, ya que los dos significados puedan dar sentido a la frase indicando lo contrario. Ahora recuerdo un error que tuve yo en la lectura de un post de un ilustre colega.

_Não sou entendido em arquitectura, mas supunho que não há apenas '*espadañas*' românicas_

Nuestro amigo supone que no hay *solamente* espadañas rómánicas, que hay más por ejemplo en la arquitectura colonial hispana, y yo en principio interpreté que casi no había espadañas románicas.

El error es de bulto

Saludos y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO a todos

MG


----------

